# strange flickering  v25.0.8-1 manjaro



## wmbuRn (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi for some reason sometimes i get weird screen flickering and i don't know whats causing it. I did try a lot of results from the internet but nothing seems to work.
And the problem is, after some time flickering just disappears and everything works as intended. 

Video:








						Strange flickering obs 25
					






					youtu.be
				




I think this is correct log:





						Hastebin: Send and Save Text or Code Snippets for Free | Toptal®
					

Hastebin is a free web-based pastebin service for storing and sharing text and code snippets with anyone. Get started now.



					hastebin.com


----------



## Tuna (Jul 6, 2020)

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/screen-tearing-on-nvidia-proprietary-drivers.53107/#post-233614


----------



## wmbuRn (Jul 6, 2020)

Tuna said:


> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/screen-tearing-on-nvidia-proprietary-drivers.53107/#post-233614


It's disabled by default. I mean i disabled it when i installed Manjaro, which is about a year now (i think) so that didn't fix the problem.

Also i tried with "Force Full Composition Pipeline" and that didn't change anything. 

On a side note i think when i run "nVidia X Server Settings" that obs work ok. This i will investigate.


----------



## wmbuRn (Jul 7, 2020)

Still happening
Current log: https://obsproject.com/logs/OSIFzZpkmA8nwhSa
Video: https://youtu.be/4mNm8RDaINY

Audio is also doubled but i will investigate that


----------



## JimBeanos (Jul 21, 2020)

wmbuRn said:


> Still happening
> Current log: https://obsproject.com/logs/OSIFzZpkmA8nwhSa
> Video: https://youtu.be/4mNm8RDaINY
> 
> Audio is also doubled but i will investigate that


would it be Notifications ( are your notifications disabled ) if they are i dunno


----------

